# Had a blast relearning to roll tonight



## Orion Nebula (Apr 12, 2019)

I mentioned in another post that I go to a college karate class (aimed at beginners for physical education credits) in addition to my nights at the dojo. While often basic and low key, it's a good way to work on technique. The lead instructor does purely Shotokan, but her assistant instructor has experience in Kenpo, Jiu-jitsu, and other arts. So the classes he leads tend be flavored quite differently. 

Last term, his classes were mainly focused on sparring, but he's teaching some throws this term. So tonight we learned how to fall and roll forwards. As a teen, I loved rolling and I loved being thrown. When I was out doing non-karate things, I would randomly roll and then continue on with whatever I was doing. I would roll in the hallways at school, roll in yard, roll at my grocery store job in empty aisles... wherever. I was weird, I know. 

So while I haven't rolled in over 15 years, I was thrilled to discover that I haven't lost the knack for it. We even tried lining up some of those big kicking pads (long edges touching) and jumping over them into a roll. I could clear three of them, but didn't quite make it over the fourth before rolling. However, I was the only one who dared try four. Mainly because I didn't care if I looked like an idiot. I was too busy having fun.

Anyway, it was lots of fun and I look forward to when we actually start doing throws.


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2019)

Keep daring and keep having fun. It's the best way to train.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 12, 2019)

Orion Nebula said:


> I mentioned in another post that I go to a college karate class (aimed at beginners for physical education credits) in addition to my nights at the dojo. While often basic and low key, it's a good way to work on technique. The lead instructor does purely Shotokan, but her assistant instructor has experience in Kenpo, Jiu-jitsu, and other arts. So the classes he leads tend be flavored quite differently.
> 
> Last term, his classes were mainly focused on sparring, but he's teaching some throws this term. So tonight we learned how to fall and roll forwards. As a teen, I loved rolling and I loved being thrown. When I was out doing non-karate things, I would randomly roll and then continue on with whatever I was doing. I would roll in the hallways at school, roll in yard, roll at my grocery store job in empty aisles... wherever. I was weird, I know.
> 
> ...


Hah. I thought this thread would be about grappling. You mean literal rolling. 

I don't know why I find that funny, but I do.


----------



## Orion Nebula (Apr 12, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Hah. I thought this thread would be about grappling. You mean literal rolling.
> 
> I don't know why I find that funny, but I do.



We'll probably get to some of that later in the term, but yeah. Just rolling haha.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 12, 2019)

Fun. That's how to get better and enjoy yourself...having fun.


----------

